# Looking for Chicken & Beef Bouillon Cube Recipe



## kesema2000 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi,

I want to know how to make a cubical shape seasoning like Maggi, Knorr, etc. Could anyone help me in the ingredient and the equipment/machinery needed ? Many thanks in advance !


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

You can't purchase the ingredients (chemical) to make these. The closest thing you can get to it is to make a reduction called Glace D Viand which in old school cookery was the original beef base.You do not even want to tackle this on a non pro application.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Kesema, can I ask why you want to do that?


----------



## kesema2000 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi KYHeirloomer,

A friend of mine would like to make a small business in making chicken & beef bouillon in cube shape. I can help in the powder form, but, have no knowledge in making it into cube form.

Tks 'n kind rgds,

Kesema


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, start with:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bouillon_cube

and here's the nutritional content for Knorrs Chicken bouillon cubes


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

That's what I suspected, Kesema.

You'll need to consult with a packaging engineer to be sure. But I don't think this is the sort of business you can do on a small scale, because you won't be able to justify the cost of the forming and wrapping equipment.

If you're friend's formulae are, indeed, different enough that there would be consumer appeal, I would talk him into going with powdered bases. Much easier to produce, from a manufacturing standpoint. And they can be marketed as a specialty item.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

The trend in supermarkets now . seems to be liquid (lo Salt)  boxed stocks. Some are not that bad.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

That's true, Ed. But the product differentiation seems to be based on two things only: the amount of sodium, and organic or otherwise.

That being the case, it will be a hard sell competing with the existing brands for shelf-space. Specialized powder bases, however, are a much easier sell, especially as they can concentrate on the upscale markets and mail order.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I use a chicken boullion made by Knorr as an enhancer. Surprises me that it really taste like chicken. Its a powder and cost about $7.99 a large can. I also use a seafood base put out by Custom Foods(mail order) in Jersey.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Interesting that here in the UK, MarcoPierre White is advertising Knorr stock cubes on TV  - says he has used them 'for years' (hmmmmm) - he mashes the cubes up, chicken for example and makes a paste for chicken breasts before pan frying. Ditto beef cube for sirloin steaks.

I've not tried either!


----------

